# ~~Help Get the Beekeeping Merit Badge Reinstated~~



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Beekeepers, lets help make a difference:

Beekeepers helping beekeepers, helping beekeeping, by helping spark beekeeping in the minds of our YOUTH....if even in this small way!!!!!!!

Help Christopher Reinstate the Boy Scout Beekeeping Merit Badge!

Christopher Stowell, a Boy Scout in Troop 250, Skiatook, OK, needs our help! He's submitting a proposal to the National Boy Scout Council to reinstate the Beekeeping merit badge (discontinued in 1995) encouraging more young people to become beekeepers.

The HÃ¤agen-Dazs brand is interested in the sustainability of bees because more than 50% of its all natural flavors use ingredients that are pollinated by the bees.

Alarmingly, over the last three years more than 1 in 3 bee colonies have died nationwide. Researchers are calling this mysterious bee disappearance Colony Collapse Disorder (CCD), a condition that could threaten the U.S. food supply. Scientists say that the future situation for honey bees is dire since the average age of a beekeeper is 60 years old. Christopher wants to change that, by reinstating the Boy Scout Beekeeping merit badge, in order to train a younger population to help protect the honey bee. Christopher has enlisted the support of beekeeping organizations around the country that have agreed to help train the young people interested in beekeeping. We urge you to show your support for Christopher and his important mission. You can help by visting the link here: http://www.experien ceproject. com/beepetition
Sign the petition and spread the word.

Beekeepers can make a difference!! !!*


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you for posting this! My sons are both scouts and I want them to be able to earn this badge, so I will sign this petition with pleasure. The link didn't work though.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.experienceproject.com/beepetition


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Bump to get this thead on the screen again. I have just signed the petition, and hope everyone else will too.


----------

